# Review: IMG Tadalafil



## hulksmash

Being the UG lab rat, I was given and received a bottle of IronMag Labs Tadalafil 30mg/ml:







I habitually use Tadalifil to keep my BP under control; my libido never suffers (luckily for my g/f).

Usually I use GWP's version.

I am on 300mg Tren base, 500mg TNE, and 500mg Test E.

Last night, I took 1ml of IML's Tadalafil (30mg) at 1900 hours.

-2000HRs: I eat my supper and chill out.

2051HRs: BP reading at 138/83 (great because without legit Tadalafil it will be easily 160s/110s)

2100HRs: g/f wants to go to bed and watch tv/get ready for sleep; I follow.

2130-2230: wham bam thank you ma'am 

2250: go to sleep

IMG's Tadalafil is WAY better than GWP's-it takes up to 2-2.5ml (50-65mg) for me to notice BP changes and erection changes with GWP's shit.

BP reading was great.

My dick was thicker (great side effect due to the increased blood from legit PDE-5 inhibitors).


10/10.

You got a new customer, IMG.


----------



## #TheMatrix

...wham bam for an hr?
Holy **** batman


----------



## ECKSRATED

Nothing but great things from this lab so far.


----------



## Azog

I bought me some too, just to see if it actually helped improve pumps. No need for me in regards to BP or boners. BUT, holy **** at 15mg I have a seriously hard time trying to control my erections. I walk around with partial wood all damn day and a lot of the time it aint even partial. I am on 600mg Test and 600mg mast, so my erection quality was already ridiculous, but like Hulk said the tadalafil seems to give a boost to girth haha.


----------



## heavyiron

Just for clarity. This is IronMag Research or IMR 

Thanks for the review brother!

Feed back on the IMR Tada has been 100% positive. IMR aims to please.


----------



## M_T Pockets

Do you take 30mg everyday?


----------



## Assassin32

Good to know. Thanks for the reviews Hulk and Azog. I use Tadalafil also and I will be giving IMRs a run soon.


----------



## ECKSRATED

^^^^ me too. Might make an order this weekend.


----------



## j2048b

didnt someone say we could also ask for the purity sheet or something along those lines a while back? might have been in ecks thread??


----------



## #TheMatrix

Azog said:


> I bought me some too, just to see if it actually helped improve pumps. No need for me in regards to BP or boners. BUT, holy **** at 15mg I have a seriously hard time trying to control my erections. I walk around with partial wood all damn day and a lot of the time it aint even partial. I am on 600mg Test and 600mg mast, so my erection quality was already ridiculous, but like Hulk said the tadalafil seems to give a boost to girth haha.



That's most likely your cycle.

Mast is boner.  As for the mg.  This tadalafil has given my subject minimal results. I will be increasing dose to verify.

Only because other RC has given results even at 5mg/10mg.  Ill continue to log.


----------



## heavyiron

J20 said:


> didnt someone say we could also ask for the purity sheet or something along those lines a while back? might have been in ecks thread??



Yes, anyone that makes a purchase from IMR deserves the mass spec reports. We feel this is a completely reasonable request so just shoot me an e-mail with your order number and I'll e-mail you the mass spec brother. 

john-connor@panamasafe.com

Thanks!


----------



## hulksmash

#TheMatrix said:


> ...wham bam for an hr?
> Holy **** batman



Me and the girlfriend know were not the norm; we even joke that a "quicky" would still take 15min haha!

All my life I've never been able to climax in a reasonable amount of time..

No it's not awesome; at first the g/f would blame herself and then some days I would rather be done in 5min LOL



M_T Pockets said:


> Do you take 30mg everyday?


No; remember that Tadalafil has a 24-36 hours half life. 

I may go without for a few days as well.


----------



## j2048b

heavyiron said:


> Yes, anyone that makes a purchase from IMR deserves the mass spec reports. We feel this is a completely reasonable request so just shoot me an e-mail with your order number and I'll e-mail you the mass spec brother.
> 
> john-connor@panamasafe.com
> 
> Thanks!



Thanks HI!


----------



## hulksmash

#TheMatrix said:


> That's most likely your cycle.
> 
> Mast is boner.  As for the mg.  This tadalafil has given my subject minimal results. I will be increasing dose to verify.
> 
> Only because other RC has given results even at 5mg/10mg.  Ill continue to log.



The extra bonus increase is from increased blood flow from a PDE-5 inhibitor and is definitely unique to a person's response and their anatomy.

I'm sure that's a godsend to some but I don't want the extra increase. We've made our adjustments and adapted though.


----------



## hulksmash

heavyiron said:


> Just for clarity. This is IronMag Research or IMR
> 
> Thanks for the review brother!
> 
> Feed back on the IMR Tada has been 100% positive. IMR aims to please.



No thank you! I was about to need more Tada; yours came at the right time!

Feel free to use me as lab rat for anything.

I will be honest though, so be prepared to be told your product is shit and why if it happens to be!


----------



## hulksmash

> Hey brother I've been having some serious blood pressure issues the past year. I'm guessing because I'm just getting older. Even running all of the gear that I do I never had issues in the past but this year it's out of hand. I'm on 2 different BP meds 100mg Losartan during the day and a beta blocker at night that my doc just doubled the dosage 2 weeks ago. Yesterday I was at
> 171/109. That's a bit scary. Does this stuff you're talking about really work, have you used it in the past much? If so where do I get it and what's it go for?



That was a PM sent to me and fits here. I kept them anonymous.

I've had my BP at those levels chronically, especially during tren usage 2 years ago.

I have used Tadalafil for 8 months now. I was using GWP.

Now I will be using IronMag Research Tada.

Why? It is either more potent or actually as strong as listed.

It would take up to 50-60mg of GWP Tada to lower BP.

My BP goes back to normal-high normal ranges using Tadalafil.

I did reseach and found our Tada was used at 40mg ED for heart failure patients.

I make sure to do no less than 30mg for BP when I take it. I think it will GREATLY help your BP and help you lower your BP med dosages.

Good luck and use it! I even got off Lisinopril using this.


----------



## #TheMatrix

Ive read that at 10mg daily helps for hbp.  
As for your individual specifics.  Im not sure.  Im using the same chem diff producers dosed equal as well.  And one works as brand name. Where this one(iml) works much later its a good product though
Hulk. Im also glad you mentioned the active hrs as I would use this once a week.

Again will continue.


----------



## hulksmash

#TheMatrix said:


> Ive read that at 10mg daily helps for hbp.
> As for your individual specifics.  Im not sure.  Im using the same chem diff producers dosed equal as well.  And one works as brand name. Where this one(iml) works much later its a good product though
> Hulk. Im also glad you mentioned the active hrs as I would use this once a week.
> 
> Again will continue.



Concerning the half life, that's why it works much later. Cialis has a longer onset time versus Viagra, and it's duration is longer-that's why it got the nickname "weekend Viagra".

And for individual "specifics", I meant how every male has different vein+artery layouts in their dick and dick thickness, so some males won't get a thicker dick with PDE-5 inhibitors. I was just trying to say that without literally saying that LOL.

I was also trying to say subliminally that for me and my g/f, we don't want my dick thicker, but we've made the adjustments to account for that.


----------



## Azog

#TheMatrix said:


> That's most likely your cycle.
> 
> Mast is boner.  As for the mg.  This tadalafil has given my subject minimal results. I will be increasing dose to verify.
> 
> Only because other RC has given results even at 5mg/10mg.  Ill continue to log.



Trust me, I can tell the difference between the last 6 weeks on test/mast and the last few days on IMR tadalafil. It is definitely doing whacky shit to my dick. It's constantly getting all bothered for no apparent reason.


----------



## #TheMatrix

Specifics? Dated a nympho and she had my penis pierced. It was great....but lost lots of sensitivity and at times difficult to climax but was able to last longer hard.  Now. Tren dicks blows. And by later I didnt mean 3hrs later like cialis but the next day seems to work better.
This is with IML.  

As for size...ive always said I can make a woman orgasm with my pinky. The extra 9in at just to show off


----------



## M_T Pockets

#TheMatrix said:


> Specifics? Dated a nympho and she had my penis pierced. It was great....but lost lots of sensitivity and at times difficult to climax but was able to last longer hard.  Now. Tren dicks blows. And by later I didnt mean 3hrs later like cialis but the next day seems to work better.
> This is with IML.
> 
> As for size...ive always said I can make a woman orgasm with my pinky. The extra 9in at just to show off


Wtf? She had your penis pierced? Thats crazy....
One thing I would never do is that there lol


----------



## hulksmash

#TheMatrix said:


> Specifics? Dated a nympho and she had my penis pierced. It was great....but lost lots of sensitivity and at times difficult to climax but was able to last longer hard.  Now. Tren dicks blows. And by later I didnt mean 3hrs later like cialis but the next day seems to work better.
> This is with IML.
> 
> As for size...ive always said I can make a woman orgasm with my pinky. The extra 9in at just to show off



Well a man can be average length and fine but a woman doesn't want **** a coke can dick LOL

As for specifics, it's just the way I've always been. Can't ever reach orgasm in a timely manner. There's too many times to count where I go without an orgasm. 

Alcohol makes it easier, though. Usually she comes twice and then it's my turn! I always get a great meal cooked the next day too because of that LOL

Still, a lot of the time I wish I were different. Sucks having sex and knowing you're not going to have an orgasm.


----------



## heavyiron

hulksmash said:


> Well a man can be average length and fine but a woman doesn't want **** a coke can dick LOL
> 
> As for specifics, it's just the way I've always been. Can't ever reach orgasm in a timely manner. There's too many times to count where I go without an orgasm.
> 
> Alcohol makes it easier, though. Usually she comes twice and then it's my turn! I always get a great meal cooked the next day too because of that LOL
> 
> Still, a lot of the time I wish I were different. Sucks having sex and knowing you're not going to have an orgasm.



Have you considered a dopamine agonist like Pramipexole to shorten the refractory period between orgasms?


----------



## chez

This is a great review! Thanks hulksmash! I am so happy to hear these research results

Real tada is no joke!!

Remember to get your 15% off with chez15 at IMR!


----------



## DieYoungStrong

hulksmash said:


> Well a man can be average length and fine but a woman doesn't want **** a coke can dick LOL
> 
> As for specifics, it's just the way I've always been. Can't ever reach orgasm in a timely manner. There's too many times to count where I go without an orgasm.
> 
> Alcohol makes it easier, though. Usually she comes twice and then it's my turn! I always get a great meal cooked the next day too because of that LOL
> 
> Still, a lot of the time I wish I were different. Sucks having sex and knowing you're not going to have an orgasm.




You last so long because of all the opiates you take. They do that to you.


----------



## TriniJuice

Definitely gonna have to get some to try it out for my own....


----------



## #TheMatrix

TriniJuice said:


> Definitely gonna have to get some to try it out for my own....



It doesnt work like that triniMontana....you cant try it on your own. It takes two.  Get a hunny from 1st and 15 to help.


----------



## TheLupinator

DieYoungStrong said:


> You last so long because of all the opiates you take. They do that to you.




Opiates have gotten me in trouble with this. Idk how many times I've been with a girl and she almost breaks down in tears after bc she cums and I don't... Like "No I swear its just the pain killers.. yes, I think you're beautiful.. no, I don't think you're ugly"


----------



## ECKSRATED

DieYoungStrong said:


> You last so long because of all the opiates you take. They do that to you.


This right here. I still have a hard time cumming on suboxone. Kinda Sucks sometimes. 

I know guys who take opiates just to fukk cus they bust in like 15 second without them now.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

ECKSRATED said:


> This right here. I still have a hard time cumming on suboxone. Kinda Sucks sometimes.
> 
> I know guys who take opiates just to fukk cus they bust in like 15 second without them now.



Yeah I was on percs for 2 years after I destroyed my back. When I came off them, I spent a solid 3 months or so basically busting a nut once the tip went in lol. Opiates are bad news.


----------



## hulksmash

DieYoungStrong said:


> Yeah I was on percs for 2 years after I destroyed my back. When I came off them, I spent a solid 3 months or so basically busting a nut once the tip went in lol. Opiates are bad news.



I've been on for half a decade or so, but when I take breaks, we are always like "hey now it's my turn!" LOL

Never tried that heavyiron; thought about it but there's really no point. 

I tried to keep the amount of differing chemicals in me as low as possible haha


----------



## ECKSRATED

DieYoungStrong said:


> Yeah I was on percs for 2 years after I destroyed my back. When I came off them, I spent a solid 3 months or so basically busting a nut once the tip went in lol. Opiates are bad news.


Opiates fukk up your central nervous system pretty bad. Especially the heavy users after coming off.


----------



## hulksmash

ECKSRATED said:


> Opiates fukk up your central nervous system pretty bad. Especially the heavy users after coming off.



I don't understand why you stated the CNS. Hell, opioids make me even stronger and more hyper.

Maybe you meant endogenous opioid receptor system?


----------



## ECKSRATED

hulksmash said:


> I don't understand why you stated the CNS. Hell, opioids make me even stronger and more hyper.
> 
> Maybe you meant endogenous opioid receptor system?



When u come off after long term use the person's cns is usually outta whack. I know mine was. That's where the anxiety and all the other nasty shit comes from after stopping.


----------



## chez

Since my rat doesnt pin and does orals only, he loves tadalafil for getting him through those nut shrinking, libido crushing compounds.


----------

